# Some BBQ photo’s



## ribwizzard (Jul 9, 2018)

Some brisket


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 9, 2018)

Ribs, there is no sauce on these


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 9, 2018)

Some pulled pork


----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## ribwizzard (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## mattkm (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Lookn4u (Jul 9, 2018)

_That's a wonderful thing to look at, nice_


----------



## weedeater (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks great Ribwizzard!

Weedeater


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 9, 2018)

Great looking meats there ribwizzard!  That is one happy smoker!

Mike


----------



## tedin (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks very tasty to me. Good job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2018)

Great looking Q!
And that is quite a rig!!
Al


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 10, 2018)

That is a great shot of the yummy looking food and nice smoker!!! Like that.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 10, 2018)

Ribwizzard is a fitting name because that smoker is full of magic. Keep posting pics of the great Q!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey RW, sorry I missed this....    Dave


----------

